# new track set from autoworld due out sometime this summer



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

there is a 16 foot richard petty and buddy baker race set due out sometime this summer release date to be determined, sounds like they are getting into the retro nascar days now that is cool. no pics as of yet.

wheelz63


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tjet hopefully


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

They will likely use that X-Traction UltraG '71 Plymouth Petty car they released last year. Cale only raced in four NASCAR events in '71 but he drove a white Plymouth GTX (#3) in those events, so that's convenient...


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

This is great news. I am really super excited for this. I would also be inclined to think it will be an X-Traction chassis used. Although a Petty/Allison or Petty/Pearson set would have been my guess for a set. But I love the idea of these sets coming out. And my hopes of the stock car series of cars will be driver or team based, looks to be coming true!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

70's NASCAR's would be cool, but please AW....Have the bodies fit properly on the chassis. The GTX rear is so high up and the Charger has a warp in the body that gives it a cartoonish take-off stance. A good body should completely cover the side view of the armature.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Although raced at different years, they could use the '73 Chevelle with the Kar-Kare livery raced by Cale. I could live with that and maybe an alternate livery for Petty, maybe the Blue/Red and Black STP version?

-Paul


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

also there is a track in the works of smoky and the bandit with the jumps like the dukes jump the swamp set. so in all there will be 2 new sets to the aw collection.

wheelz63


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Wheelz isn't there 3 sets? With an Indy 500 set coming too?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The summer time is a great time to release it.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

From the pages I looked at there is no mention of the Nascar set. The Indy set shows an ETA of late May. So hopefully it would be out before the Indy 500 and doesn't get delayed until after it. I would imagine AW could sell a bunch of them at the track itself during the 500 events.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> From the pages I looked at there is no mention of the Nascar set. The Indy set shows an ETA of late May. .


What are you looking at? I have a dealer price list for first half 2014, but the release dates are all slipped now. The Smokey & the Bandit set is in there, but there is no mention of the Indy or Nascar sets. I need a new list.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Wheelz isn't there 3 sets? With an Indy 500 set coming too?


my friend doesnt even see the indy set at all on his distributor list, unless he missed it?? he has the smoky and the bandit and he said stock cars or racecars?? i will make sure and let you know. 

wheelz63


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe that Petty set will be a STP Pontiac Grand Prix and a Hardees Chevy Monte Carlo SS?

We can always hope...


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Maybe that Petty set will be a STP Pontiac Grand Prix and a Hardees Chevy Monte Carlo SS?
> 
> We can always hope...


That would be a cool idea. The Firecracker 400 set. I like your way of thinking.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

The "page" I was referring to was a webpage. I do not see it now. But I can't remember what page exactly it was. I had 1st read about it here on HT.

Here is the omni models listing for it: http://www3.omnimodels.com/cgi-bin/woi0001p?&I=RDZW0294&P=7


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great idea for a set. Everybody loves Petty stuff and Baker drove that white Charger which they already have. I'm looking forward to seeing this one for sure. Dave.


----------

